# Pen Press



## mars (Nov 23, 2010)

I need a pen press is one any better than the other?


----------



## JBCustomPens (Nov 23, 2010)

I use this one mounted vertically on a wall, it has been great!

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PENPRESS4.html

Or you could get a arbor press. I'd recommend a 1 ton, plus you can use it for a lot more things! Hope this helps!


----------



## Robert Taylor (Nov 23, 2010)

without a doubt the ph designs pen press is the best. that said good luck trying to get one. i've used woodcraft's and pennstate's. both worked well for me. i use a homemade press and assemble my pens on the lathe. i no longer use the woodcraft if interested send a pm.


----------



## manatee (Nov 23, 2010)

I have tried several and I like the one from Penn State best. It is made of cast iron and spring loaded. The only thing I don't like is the spacers but they give you a lot of control.  The handles will break on the flimsy ones.


----------



## Inkspot (Nov 23, 2010)

Another vote for the Penn State. Love mine.


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 23, 2010)

*PSI*

I use the PSI and properly used it should last a lifetime I did make one extra spacer...that being said, a lot of folks seem to prefer an arbor press,  I'm actually surprised that no one has mentioned that so far.


----------



## KenBrasier (Nov 23, 2010)

I've switched from a Pen Press to this 1 ton HF Arbor Press and it works great.
http://www.harborfreight.com/1-ton-arbor-press-3552.html, They also offer a 1/2 Ton arbor press for about $34.00.


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 23, 2010)

I went the arbor press route  in the beginning but I didn't continue to use if after a short time. I don't like "vertical" action....just me.

I moved to the Woodcraft press and have it mounted on a MDF base. I saw a set of homemade spacers (like the PSI spacers) made from birch plywood and made me a set and what a difference. No more knobs to turn to adjust the plunger. Just stack and remove the spacers. I have several of each in 3 different thicknesses. I have since purchased the PSI press after my  Woodcraft press walked off during demonstrations at a symposium. I made a few more spacers for the PSI press. I like the spring mechanism.

Do a good turn daily!
don







mars said:


> I need a pen press is one any better than the other?


----------



## mars (Nov 23, 2010)

The arbor press is not an option. I use my drill press but my little girl has decided that she would like to help with the pen making and I thought if I got a pen press she could put them together.


----------



## sdemars (Nov 23, 2010)

You could attach the arbor press to the wall or a stand and have the best of both . . .



its_virgil said:


> I went the arbor press route  in the beginning but I didn't continue to use if after a short time. I don't like "vertical" action....just me.
> 
> Do a good turn daily!
> don
> ...


----------



## randyrls (Nov 23, 2010)

mars said:


> I need a pen press is one any better than the other?



Instead of a pen press, I use a woodworkers vise with oak jaws to press pens together.  For slimline and other pens that press a transmission into a tube, I made a v grooved support to press the tranny the correct distance into the tube.


----------



## larryc (Nov 24, 2010)

I made this pen press some time ago and it has worked great for me. The clamp is from HF. I don't remember where I first saw the idea.


----------



## fernhills (Nov 24, 2010)

I use a a large machinist vise with wood jaws attached, i like the way you can slightly screw it into place...


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Nov 24, 2010)

1 ton arbor press always....................


----------



## RAdams (Nov 24, 2010)

I use a woodcraft press... But mine is slightly modded. 

I took the knob off, and threw it in the trash and replaced it with a simple bolt that is about 3" longer. I dedicated a small pair of vice grips as the new "knob" which is much more user friendly. 

I also made a wooden "cap" that fits over the metal end of the pressing parts, so now it is wood and delrin instead of metal and delrin. 

And lastly, I mounted it to the wall in a vertical position so gravity helps me open the press further when needed. I like it alot and have no intentions of changing it, or switching.


There are plans somewhere to make a homemade one out of all wood that is pretty slick. I used to have one, but my fancy wooden tool making skills arent so hot and it was a POS. 

Hope that gives you some more ideas!


----------



## PMisiaszek (Nov 24, 2010)

Harbor Freight has a 25% coupon for purchases on Thanksgiving and a 20% coupon good through January.  That makes the arbor press a bit cheaper.


----------



## RAdams (Nov 24, 2010)

I forgot to mention that i also permanently attached the handle.


----------



## hewunch (Nov 24, 2010)

1/2 ton arbor and why are you worried about your daughter? It doesn't move fast, nor does it use hydrologics or any other assisted movement. It is like using your drill press in the off position.


----------



## lorbay (Nov 24, 2010)

Or you could make your own.
http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Turning_content/pen_assembly_press.html

Lin.


----------



## biednick (Nov 24, 2010)

http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Turning_content/pen_assembly_press.html

Works like a charm.


----------



## Wildman (Nov 24, 2010)

I use vice with those magnet rubber thingy on jaws, sometimes use C-clamp mounted in vice. Thinking about getting an arbor press.


----------



## Scratch (Nov 24, 2010)

I bought the Wood Craft press back in April. It 
lasted about 3 months and broke. It's junk.
I went to Harbor Freight and bought a heavy duty 5"
bench vise. Works great!


----------



## miamited (Dec 14, 2010)

I have used the PSI one, It was good. Prior to that I just taped tongue depressors to my regular metal vice jaws. I like the vice better.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 17, 2010)

Here is a simple pen press that you can build or modify on your own





Click on Image for directions


----------



## Robert Taylor (Dec 17, 2010)

very nice ron


----------



## TRRH (Dec 18, 2010)

I use a parallel bar clamp (Bessy) and it works fine....
(suggest a non-marking contact is using other bark clamps...)


----------



## mach9 (Dec 18, 2010)

I finally got around to making one. I'll take a pic when I think of it. It works pretty good, but the best one I had was my drill press, with a small round of Delrin that I put in the chuck. Had another round of Delrin epoxied to a block of wood that sat on the drill press table. Only reason I quit using it was because of the constant changing over from drill vice to pen press.


----------



## Rchan63 (Dec 22, 2010)

I use my drill press


----------



## Richard Gibson (Jan 10, 2011)

I use my drill press also. Works just fine.


----------



## snyiper (Jan 10, 2011)

+1 1 ton arbor press!!


----------



## Padre (Jan 10, 2011)

KenBrasier said:


> I've switched from a Pen Press to this 1 ton HF Arbor Press and it works great.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/1-ton-arbor-press-3552.html, They also offer a 1/2 Ton arbor press for about $34.00.



+1 for the HF

Oops, +2


----------



## seasaw (Jan 11, 2011)

+3   love my HF arbor press


----------

